# I got my Midnight Syndicate posters in the mail!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone else sign up to get their updated posters every year?
This is the first year I'll be putting up their poster, although it's not the first year I've used their music.
Shhhh ;]

For some reason I feel like people with think it's more professional with the poster.
At a quick glance it looks like they're sponsoring the haunt haha.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it free?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

how do i get one? im using a few of their soundtracks as well


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Yep, it's free!
Go to their site and register your haunt with them.
They'll send you TWO free posters (both the same but there's two in the roll) to put up at your haunt.

I honestly feel like it gives any haunt a more professional vibe.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool, I'll have to check that out. I have a ton of car posters all over my garage but I could use some Halloween ones.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Well they send them out so that you can put them up somewhere at your haunt.
At the top they say "This haunted attraction features music by MIDNIGHT SYNDICATE" and it's a big full-sized glossy poster.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's for promoting them, in exchange you can use thier music LEGALLY in your haunt. Not sure it's necessary for a home haunt, but pros need to so this so they don't get dinged for copyright infringment. I registered just in case!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Where do you register at?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/main.htm


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Came home from work and got mine today too. I registed again before they arrived. They must of still had me of the system from when I made some Purchases from Transworld.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny, I've been doing this since '01.
I still have their posters in the tubes.
Someday they will be collectors items? lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just got an E-mail asking if my haunt is home or Pro, before they could complete my registration. I'll bet, because I told them it's a home haunt, there'll be no posters for me....crap.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Ya fool!
Haha.
Ours is technically a pro-haunt because it's not at a home and it's the best on LI, NY haha.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> I just got an E-mail asking if my haunt is home or Pro, before they could complete my registration. I'll bet, because I told them it's a home haunt, there'll be no posters for me....crap.


You fool! You are a Pro!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I just got an E-mail asking if my haunt is home or Pro, before they could complete my registration.


I got the same email and I answered with home haunt. If I get a poster that's great but I was doing it more for the permission to use the music.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I just registered, woo.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Betting a pro doesn't mean having this huge haunt making 6 figures a year. Being a pro comes from your heart and is a wish your hearts makes. "Yes I took that from Disney, so sue me."


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Betting a pro doesn't mean having this huge haunt making 6 figures a year. Being a pro comes from your heart and is a wish your hearts makes. "Yes I took that from Disney, so sue me."


Oh *I'M* the Fool?!! LOL!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I just got a message from them that the posters were just shipped last week. I wonder if I can get a free poster from Brittney spears too. Not of new one of course, but an older more non-drunk brittney spears.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I got an Email from Sarah at Midnight Syndicate:



> Hi Bob,
> 
> Thank you for your response. I apologize for the delay in getting back to you - I have been having problems with my email.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll be geting my posters afterall! YAY!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got mine too. They are purtty!


----------

